# Lots of knots



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

8, butterfly, fishermans, prusik, and water knot. With those 5, you should be able to do anything you need to. Plenty of other knots to know and use (bowline, a number of different hitches, munther, etc). But, those first five will get you down rivers and rescues and are pretty versatile. Plenty of youtubes to search.


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

This is by far the best perimeter line knot I've found: 1 Inch TwoCam Metal Cam Buckle


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Home


Animated Knots is the world's leading site for learning how to tie knots of any kind. From Boating Knots, Fishing Knots and Climbing Knots to how to tie a Tie, or even Surgical Knots — we’ve got it covered.




www.animatedknots.com


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

Conundrum said:


> 8, butterfly, fishermans, prusik, and water knot. With those 5, you should be able to do anything you need to. Plenty of other knots to know and use (bowline, a number of different hitches, munther, etc). But, those first five will get you down rivers and rescues and are pretty versatile. Plenty of youtubes to search.


I’d say the bowline is essential, plus a clove and trucker hitch are nice to know. Animated knots on the web will keep you entertained for years to come.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Not trying to argue but sparking a lively conversation. I use a bowline often but what application would a bowline have that you couldn't use one of the five I listed that makes it essential for every rafter to know? 8 on a bite or follow through will do what a bowline does...just takes a little longer to tie. Bowline wouldn't typically be used for rescue like an eight.


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Cacarter good on you for wanting to brush up on knots. I started boating pre cam strap era. Even pre d-ring on old Udisco’s. We had some pretty elaborate spiderweb systems to tie down the gear. Conundrum has a pretty good list but he forgot my favorite the “If you can’t tie a knot tie a lot knot”


----------



## huntarrr (10 mo ago)

Conundrum said:


> Not trying to argue but sparking a lively conversation. I use a bowline often but what application would a bowline have that you couldn't use one of the five I listed that makes it essential for every rafter to know? 8 on a bite or follow through will do what a bowline does...just takes a little longer to tie. Bowline wouldn't typically be used for rescue like an eight.


Growing up sailing, the bowline was by far the most used knot on board. It can load thousands of pounds and still be released easily after being tensioned. Only knot I can tie that I would 100% trust my life with. I don't climb. Many knots have their perfect place, but I use a bowline often on the raft because I admittedly don't know many others yet. 

I recently learned the Munter hitch for a chickenline. It works well and can be retightend in 30 seconds if you're slow like me.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

I use a bowline, clove hitch and hitches a lot. I use retired climbing ascenders instead of prusiks. The ascenders work great when tying off your boat.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Bowline NOT under tension can loosen.

Otherwise it's a great knot. Easy to tie. Easy to release after tension. Doesn't reduce line strength that much.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

to answer your question:
Grogs Animated Knots

Have fun!


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

I've often heard people say a bowline not under tension can loosen. I use a bowline often and have never had one loosen. I will admit that I don't tend to use a bowline with stiff rope for that reason but with the right rope a bowline is a pretty secure knot that is quick, easy to tie, and easy to untie. I do however agree that for boating and rescue there are better options than the bowline but it's still a great knot to know.

While I can't think of an application for boating or rescue, I use a taut line hitch often in camp.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Taut lines or midshipmans are a good one to tie up boats to shore. Back to the OP's question though, those hitches are basically a little modification of one half of a fishermans so you learn a fishermans, you've basically got a taut line. You can also pass back through the last part of the hitch for a quick release pull. Or, use a butterfly to give mechanical advantage to snug something up and tie a taut line (1/2 a fishermans) and you've now got mechanical advantage for guy lines on big ducks and tents. I still think the five I listed are the first five to learn because they set up so many other knots and pieces of rope work. Yeah, tons of useful knots but I'm sticking with my five as the essentials with an honorable mention for bowlines, munthers, cloves and truckers.


----------



## cacarter1978 (5 mo ago)

Thanks, everyone! This is awesome 😎 I’ve been boating for over 20 years, but I’m just getting back into it after a little hiatus. Can’t wait for my Hyside to arrive in June!


----------



## cacarter1978 (5 mo ago)

Is the knot most often used or preferred for a perimeter line on a raft, is a square knot? I’m having a hard time remembering what one I always used.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Depends on your chicken line. I use straps so a cam buckle. With webbing, a water knot. With a rope (depending on stretch), a fishermans with the boat underinflated so the line is tight when fully inflated.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Rick A said:


> I've often heard people say a bowline not under tension can loosen. I use a bowline often and have never had one loosen. I will admit that I don't tend to use a bowline with stiff rope for that reason but with the right rope a bowline is a pretty secure knot that is quick, easy to tie, and easy to untie. I do however agree that for boating and rescue there are better options than the bowline but it's still a great knot to know.
> 
> While I can't think of an application for boating or rescue, I use a taut line hitch often in camp.


I’ve only ever had a bowline loosen with stiff rope.

but only have a single stiff rope. I use a bowline more than any other knot. Like huntarr I trust my life to it


----------



## cacarter1978 (5 mo ago)

Conundrum said:


> Depends on your chicken line. I use straps so a cam buckle. With webbing, a water knot. With a rope (depending on stretch), a fishermans with the boat underinflated so the line is tight when fully inflated.


Awesome. I have webbing that I’ll be using, so I’ll practice up on my water knots. Thanks


----------



## cacarter1978 (5 mo ago)

Conundrum said:


> Depends on your chicken line. I use straps so a cam buckle. With webbing, a water knot. With a rope (depending on stretch), a fishermans with the boat underinflated so the line is tight when fully inflated.


Awesome. I have webbing that I’ll be using, so I’ll practice up on my water knots. Thanks


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

MT4Runner said:


> I’ve only ever had a bowline loosen with stiff rope.
> 
> but only have a single stiff rope. I use a bowline more than any other knot. Like huntarr I trust my life to it


I'm not saying I wouldn't trust my life to a bowline if I needed to tie a knot in a hurry, but I would rather use a figure 8.


----------



## huntarrr (10 mo ago)

cacarter1978 said:


> Is the knot most often used or preferred for a perimeter line on a raft, is a square knot? I’m having a hard time remembering what one I always used.


I use the Munter hitch for perimeter line, this is a good video if you haven't seen it


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm a big fan of the taut line hitch (I've always called it the tent hitch) for tying the boat to shore mostly because you can tie it on a bight if you don't want to unravel your entire bow line.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

Here is what I use.... A bandana that doubles as a cheat sheet with all the knots I need on the water!









Knots Bandana


Knots Bandana and other great bandanas and clothing accessories at BackcountryGear.com.




www.backcountrygear.com


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

gnarsify said:


> I'm a big fan of the taut line hitch (I've always called it the tent hitch) for tying the boat to shore mostly because you can tie it on a bight if you don't want to unravel your entire bow line.


My bow and stern lines are attached by carabiner to a line that runs through two D-rings on either end of the boat. If I can tie off with the 25' bow line, I unload that end, then unclip and spin the boat. If I need the 100' stern line, so be it.

Then, to adjust, I attach a prussik to the line and clip another carabiner in. Easy to adjust if you need to tighten or loosen. Having the lines attached by carabiner also means easy to unclip if you have to go chase a wayward boat down because someone forgot to tie off.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Here’s one of my favorites: the alpine butterfly knot.


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

Conundrum said:


> Not trying to argue but sparking a lively conversation. I use a bowline often but what application would a bowline have that you couldn't use one of the five I listed that makes it essential for every rafter to know? 8 on a bite or follow through will do what a bowline does...just takes a little longer to tie. Bowline wouldn't typically be used for rescue like an eight.


Tying off to a tree or boulder is the most common reason I tie a knot on a river. The bowline is my preferred knot for this application. It holds great under load and is easy to inspect, yet unties easily when unloaded, great for floating objects. You can tie it with one hand, you don’t have to guess how much tail you need to get around the tree or rock you are anchoring too. I also climb and sail. I like to study knots and try to know how and when certain knots are applicable. Lack of practice and application has left me with a few knots I am confident I can tie correctly when they are called on. The bowline is one of these knots, and my go to essential knot on the river.


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

Wallrat said:


> Here’s one of my favorites: the alpine butterfly knot.
> View attachment 81771


I like the hand wrap method for making this knot, a great way to put a multi directional load bearing loop in the middle of a line.


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

Jim Bob said:


> Tying off to a tree or boulder is the most common reason I tie a knot on a river. The bowline is my preferred knot for this application. It holds great under load and is easy to inspect, yet unties easily when unloaded, great for floating objects. You can tie it with one hand, you don’t have to guess how much tail you need to get around the tree or rock you are anchoring too. I also climb and sail. I like to study knots and try to know how and when certain knots are applicable. Lack of practice and application has left me with a few knots I am confident I can tie correctly when they are called on. The bowline is one of these knots, and my go to essential knot on the river.


I used to be in this camp until I was in the grand canyon, tied a bowline, the tide went out and my boat was beached, it took 45 minutes and the whole crew of 8 to unweight the knot and get launched. TL showed me the taut line that afternoon and I haven't looked back


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

gnarsify said:


> I used to be in this camp until I was in the grand canyon, tied a bowline, the tide went out and my boat was beached, it took 45 minutes and the whole crew of 8 to unweight the knot and get launched. TL showed me the taut line that afternoon and I haven't looked back


I had to do a quick refresher on this hitch. I have never been in the situation you just described but you have convinced me that this may be a better way. I read it is used when mooring in heavy tides requires frequent line adjustment too. I am looking forward to practicing this hitch and studying up on its strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

Taut line is good in Hells Canyon too.


----------



## Big Wave (6 mo ago)

Too bad because of the 20+ year drought in the southwest you don’t need to worry about huge flow fluctuations in Grand Canyon any more. For the most part LC and Paria floods still happen but pretty managable flows now.You have to be pretty unobservant to really strand a boat. It used to be quite a challenge involving ”Lots of Knots”to keep our 6 boat commercial flotilla ready to float in the morning. Some times whisky was involved. We regularly saw a daily fluctuations of 5,000 to 30,0000 daily. It uasually worked out.


----------



## mcmarcia (Apr 24, 2007)

Bowlines were the go-to knot in the 70-80's, but then we all learned that they can loosen in certain situations, like a surging eddy. I have seen them fail and have chased rafts that got loose. Plus they compromise the strength of the rope by 70% and a figure 8 is 80%. Shame as my Dad taught me bowline as a child and I would tie them all the time. But family of 8's is what I use now, water knot for webbing perimeter lines and taughtline hitch for an adjustable knot to secure a boat and 2-3 half hitches for a bomber non adjustable knot for securing boats and everything else. I did 10 years of SAR and taught SWR3 and it was figure 8, no bowline. Daisy chain is nice for certain things like long strap tails near your legs.


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

May I suggest a bowline on a bight for the best of both worlds? Can be tied in the middle of a rope and at the tail, has great strength (pretty sure it is right below the figure 8 but too lazy to go grab my Freedom of the Hills to check), and best of all, really easy to untie after suffering a heavy load. First time I tied knots for a high ropes course I did a figure 8 for the pamper plank with the idea that it was a stronger knot, big mistake. Learned my lesson there for sure and have never looked back.


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

If I'm ever worried about my bowline know coming loose I just throw a safety knot on it.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

I knew Euros that climbed with a bowline as their tie in. The tail was tucked in, but otherwise a normal bowline. Can’t remember if they backed it up with a water knot or a ring bend…I tried it, but it just didn’t feel right.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Wallrat said:


> I knew Euros that climbed with a bowline as their tie in. The tail was tucked in, but otherwise a normal bowline. Can’t remember if they backed it up with a water knot or a ring bend…I tried it, but it just didn’t feel right.


In a previous life, I was a very active rock climber. I’ve literally taken hundreds of lead falls on a bowline as my tie-in.

I always tucked the tail, sometimes referred to as a Yosemite finish. Never had any indication that the knot was anything other than completely secure.

As for securing boats. I’ve started using a friction hitch like a Valdotain Tresse and a carabiner. Releasable under tension and very quickly adjustable.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

The taut line hitch:


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

The valdotain tresse:


----------



## gpasquin (Oct 10, 2021)

Rope Knot Hitches | How to tie a rope to an object | Knots for tying rope to objects animated and illustrated
You searched for Figure 8 | Animated Knots by Grog
Alpine Butterfly Loop
You searched for Clove hitch | Animated Knots by Grog
Munter Hitch - How to tie a Munter Hitch
“Wrap 3, Pull 2” - about the strongest anchor possible — Alpine Savvy
Water Knot
Rope Rescue Anchors (examples)
Tensionless Hitch - 101Knots
Rope Rescue 3:1 System


----------

